
Flossing Might Be a Giant Scam - tshtf
http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2016/08/flossing-might-be-a-giant-scam.html
======
abstractbeliefs
Another way to look at this is that it may not be a bad thing. Certainly, it
doesn't appear that flossing causes any harm, and given how affordable it is
for most people compared to other dental work, there's little reason _not_ to
do it.

------
smt88
It might not do anything for your overall health, but it definitely reduces
bad breath...

------
euxneks
Flossing seems to have improved my overall mouth health, I'm honestly
surprised by this article.

